# How to turn on bluetooth on Laptop Samsung R508?



## gauravgogiakavi (Aug 7, 2009)

I have purchased new laptop but I do not know how to use the bluetooth feature in this laptop. The bluetooth is in-built with this laptop but no clue. Hence,  I request the advanced technologist to answer my question in this forum.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 7, 2009)

Install bluetooth driver from drivers CD.
Now you can find bluetooth icon in taskbar, control pannel and device manager.
To test, turn on blutooth in any bt supported device... Click on your laptop bluetooth icon in taskbar and find the option :
search for bluetooth device.
It will detect the presense of any bt device and ask for passkey. 
Enter passkey and now you have connected... Now you can use it. 
Default passkey 0000 for devices.


----------

